# pics of a built 53cm 555



## Bubba (Oct 6, 2004)

need to see how much of a slope a 53 has. Based on specs it looks very slight but a visual would be helpful.

thanks much


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Here's my 53cm -


----------



## Bubba (Oct 6, 2004)

thanks- nice looking ride!

. How do you like the ride of the 555 and what's your cycling inseam?


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Bubba said:


> thanks- nice looking ride!
> 
> . How do you like the ride of the 555 and what's your cycling inseam?


The 555 has a great ride. Long ride comfort, stiff for sprints and climbing and light. It's steering is very accurate and high speed stability is also impressive. I don't remember my cycling inseam but wear 30 inch pants. For the last few years I've looked for bikes with 54 to 54.5cm top tubes. My seat height (center of bb to top of saddle along seat tube) is 27.75 inches. I have help setting k.o.p.s. then adjust the saddle height so I have about a 10% bend in my knee at the bottom of the stroke.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*more please!*



hairscrambled said:


> The 555 has a great ride. Long ride comfort, stiff for sprints and climbing and light. It's steering is very accurate and high speed stability is also impressive. I don't remember my cycling inseam but wear 30 inch pants. For the last few years I've looked for bikes with 54 to 54.5cm top tubes. My seat height (center of bb to top of saddle along seat tube) is 27.75 inches. I have help setting k.o.p.s. then adjust the saddle height so I have about a 10% bend in my knee at the bottom of the stroke.


I am looking at 555 in same 53cm size. My saddle height is same as yours, ~70.5-71cm.

What is your saddle to bar-top drop in that photo? And how many spacers do you have there under the stem? 30mm? And the stem angle and length?

Thanks!


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

acid_rider said:


> I am looking at 555 in same 53cm size. My saddle height is same as yours, ~70.5-71cm.
> 
> What is your saddle to bar-top drop in that photo? And how many spacers do you have there under the stem? 30mm? And the stem angle and length?
> 
> Thanks!


My bar drop is like 2.25 inches. The stem is a 120mm Newton I beleive its an 84 degree. The steerer has 22.5mm of spacers. 2.5mm from removing the crown race. I need to trim that some day.


----------

